# Michelin slow puncture woes!



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

We have a Laika built on a Fiat with a 4 tonne chassis. It is fitted with Michelin Camping tyres 225/75R16CP 1160. The vehicle has done 4,000 miles.

The offside rear has a slow puncture. I have taken it to two local companies (National and a local co) who say that the puncture is too near the sidewall for a "normal" repair. Both tell me it needs a major repair. Apparently a" major repair is where a damaged tyre can be repaired using a reinforced internal patch and a Hot Vulcanisation process"

Neither know who will do this. I live in Weston super Mare. Any ideas. Unfortunately I have no spare( thanks Laika!) and I don't want to spend £170 on a new tyre as this one is hardly worn.

ps I cant send the tyre or wheel away as I can't lift the vehicle at home.

would Ultraseal or similar work. Or does anybody have an unwanted tyre?

Over to you guys and thanks!


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*woes*

sorry put it on wrong forum problem is same though!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bertieburstner said:


> *would Ultraseal or similar work*. Or does anybody have an unwanted tyre?
> Over to you guys and thanks!


It did for me.  

I picked up a nail over two years ago in just the same place as yours, and got the same advice from the garage.

I installed Ultraseal and have had no problems since then. 

Do search the forum for the many posts offering advice on how to install it - some of them are mine if it makes the searches easier! You must not put too much in or it may create an imbalance - and wheel wobble at speed. 8O

Dave

P.S.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-345314.html#345314

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-378797-ultraseal.html#378797

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-378894.html#378894

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-396557-ultraseal.html#396557


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I have just had Punctureseal put into my tyres at the Shepton show, despite the fact that this van (new to me) does have a spare.

Had it in my previous van in lieu of a spare, and was very chuffed with it.

Tyre pressures basically never altered and it gave me a real sense of security, with absolutely no vibration or driving problems.

No technical knowledge but I would think it would solve your problem.

HTH

Paul


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you shop around you will get a Tyre for just over £100. 


As the puncture is close to the side wall it is as possible more unseen damage has been done to the side wall. Meaning a failure is possible at some time, you may also have driven of the tyre while it was underinflated which could cause side wall damage. 

Just for them 2 reasons alone I would scrap the tyre. 

I would say for peace of mind £100 or so is money well spent. It makes no difference how new the tyre is once the damage has been done.



Richard...


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*michelin tyres*

Thanks Richard good advice, but I can't get a Michelin tyre for less than £170. Do I then have to replace both rear tyres, or am I allowed to have a different make on each side?

Sorry if I am being thick here.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Bertie
you have a PM from me.hope it is of some use.

cabby


----------

